
Cards Against Humanity: Why Our Super Bowl Ad Failed - epaga
https://medium.com/@CardsAgainstHumanity/why-our-super-bowl-ad-failed-2af66e6a976c#.7tg5yolw8
======
daemin
This is a good bit of advertising in an article satirically commenting on how
a lot of companies spend too much money on just a creative Super Bowl ad.
Especially without actually mentioning the product or showing any benefits to
its use, but rather just being a creative outlet for an Ad Agency, and for
spending a lot of money on licensing music and getting celebrities on camera.

------
jfaucett
"While we succeeded creatively, the advertisement showed a disappointing
return on investment ($0), and we are now going out of business."

So cards against humanity is going bankrupt because of a failed Super Bowl ad?
This whole article reads like a joke, I can't believe they were this inept...

~~~
paulpauper
it's hard to tell if it's satire or not.

~~~
spuz
Really? How is it hard to tell? It's obviously a joke.

~~~
tedmiston
Coming from the company that crowdfunded $100k to purportedly dig a hole in
the ground in the middle of nowhere [1][2], it's about equally outlandish.

[1]: [https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/nov/28/cards-
aga...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/nov/28/cards-against-
humanity-hole)

[2]: [https://holidayhole.com/](https://holidayhole.com/)

------
niftich
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13576921](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13576921)

